# Nos vintage regina extra america superleggera 114l campagolo chain in original tin



## xochi0603 (Oct 28, 2012)

For sale is a 80/90's regina extra 114 link chain - never installed & still in it's original paper wrap & storage tin - made in italy - great look & super light weight - possible upgrade for your full italian campagnolo equipted super light classic ride $110.00 shipped or offer        bobvandale@comcast.net


----------

